# Fictional Occupations



## Tailsy (Jan 9, 2011)

I entirely blame Dannichu and her post here. 

Assuming you were in any fictional world of your choosing, what occupation would you like to have?

I'd say Pokémon Co-ordinator but that's somewhat boring considering I'm on a Pokémon forum... 

Oh! A Dragonrider from the Dragonriders of Pern series. ... I know those books are terribly skeevy and all now I've read them back but I'd still love to have my own dragon *w*


----------



## octobr (Jan 9, 2011)

Mad scientist-cum-back alley surgeon-cum-pimp.


----------



## Lili (Jan 9, 2011)

Time Lord.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm going to be boring and say Pokémon trainer.
But come on who wouldn't


----------



## Flora (Jan 9, 2011)

Hmmm....

well I'd love to be a Time Lord, first off.

In Pokemon-land, being a Coordinator would be cool. But if there was a "Shadow-Pokemon-purifier" option I'd take it in a heartbeat.

If I were in Kingdom Hearts I'd either be a Keyblader chick, a mage chick, or a Heartless.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 9, 2011)

Tailsy said:


> Oh! A Dragonrider from the Dragonriders of Pern series. ... I know those books are terribly skeevy and all now I've read them back but I'd still love to have my own dragon *w*


Pffffft. That's why I wanna be a viking!

Failing that, I'd quite like to be a pyromancer. Or just a Pyro.

Or a Zoroark.

:3


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 10, 2011)

Pokemon: I keep thinking Breeder, dunno why. or a Co-ordinator.

And since I am being a huge Hunger Games fanbrat, I'll do that too. Hm. Since the closest district to where I live is 7, probably a lumberjack or the like. I'm too old to be a Tribute now (thank god).


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 10, 2011)

Storyspinner! I'd probably end up like Drosselmeyer, though.


----------



## Green (Jan 10, 2011)

pokeman master in training

YEAAAAH


----------



## Superbird (Jan 10, 2011)

Gym Leader of Sky City.

Definitely.


----------



## Spoon (Jan 10, 2011)

Given that I draw too many of them, a Pokémon artist would be a pretty cool option. As would something involving magic and healing, like a White Mage or a Waterbender that has healing abilities.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 10, 2011)

*Pokémon* - Trainer/Pokéball Designer/Researcher
*
Doctor Who* - Doctor's Companion/Time Lord

*Digger* - Wombat/Professional Troll

*Gunnerkrigg Court* - Student

*Harry Potter *- Care of Magical Creatures Professor

*AtLA* - Firebender


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 10, 2011)

In addition to those mentioned in the other thread, I wouldn't turn down:

*Serenity crew member
*Earthbender
*Head of Hufflepuff
*Reaper
*Torchwood techie
*Mystery, Inc. member
*Consulting detective
*Consulting detective's blogger
*Tara's girlfriend


----------



## .... (Jan 10, 2011)

Pokemon- Trainer.
Final Fantasy- Black Mage.
Kingdom Hearts- Keyblade Wielder.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 10, 2011)

warrior cat. |D


----------



## Jolty (Jan 10, 2011)

Pokemon Gym Leader
or Frontier Brain

it's honestly the only job I actually want, I have no clue whatsoever what to do in real life lmao


----------



## Phantom (Jan 10, 2011)

*Doctor Who:* Time Agent/Doctor's Companion
*Harry Potter:*Auror
*Stargate:* Member of SGC
*Buffy:*Member of the Scoobies


----------



## Flareth (Jan 10, 2011)

The "/"'s mean "or", by the way...

Pokemon: Trainer/Coordinator
Kingdom Hearts: Keyblader/Org. 13 Member 
How To Train Your Dragon: Viking (:3)

And though I haven't seen much of the show...

Doctor Who: Time Lord/Companion


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 10, 2011)

Wandmaker.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 10, 2011)

- Pokemon Trainer/Gym Leader specialising in either Psychic, Ghost or Electric Pokemon. Or all of them combined.
- Warrior Cat/Medicine Cat (Of RiverClan).
- Sherlock-esque Detective.
- Intern for the Bones team that does cheesy CSI-esque one liners. YEEEEAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!
- Sburb player (as long as my session doesn't become screwed up. Or I don't die in the beginning from the meteors.)
- Time Traveller/Psychic of some sort.
- Maximum Ride Birdperson (Become a Canon Sue who is perfect at everything and gets random new powers as the plot demands? *coughangelcough* SIGN ME UP.)

If only these jobs were real /sobs.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd pick these:
Pokémon: Be a leader of a gang of trouble makers using a Sneasel, Garbage Bag Pokémon, and Mohawked Pants Wearing Lizard Pokémon, the gang would be like a biker gang!
Mario: Shy Guy and a member of Bowser's army!
MegaMan Battle Network: A NetOp, with PirateMan.EXE as my NetNavi. It's high time Pirate Man (Mega Man & Bass) got a Navi counterpart.
Percy Jackson series: A demigod, and being a son of either Apollo, Dionysus (As big of a jerk he was, I couldn't help but like him), Hephaestus, or Artemis... wait, she vowed to never lose her virginity... darn. She would have been a badass mom.
Star Wars (God, I'm a nerd): A Jedi Knight, but wouldn't be afraid to have some fun and break some rules.
Psych: Some guy who hires Shawn and Gus to help on a case.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 10, 2011)

> *Moist:* You've got more than enough evil hours to get into the henchmen's union.
> *Dr. Horrible:* Pssh! I'm not a henchman, I'm Dr. Horrible. I have a Ph.D. in horribleness!


----------



## nastypass (Jan 10, 2011)

SneaselLover said:


> Percy Jackson series: A demigod, and being a son of either Apollo, Dionysus (As big of a jerk he was, I couldn't help but like him), Hephaestus, or Artemis... wait, she vowed to never lose her virginity... darn. She would have been a badass mom.


Pardon me for not having read these books, but wasn't Hephaestus, y'know, lame...?


----------



## Nova Prime (Jan 10, 2011)

I must say, I often think about being a Pokemon Professor in the 'Mon universe...having huge fields full of Tauros or Rapidash and heaps of other Pokemon like a ranch or something, having assistants to help me learn things about new 'Mon, giving trainers their first Pokemon...  8V  Itwouldbeamazing.


----------



## Skylark (Jan 10, 2011)

Fruity Walkerloops said:


> Pardon me for not having read these books, but wasn't Hephaestus, y'know, lame...?


I wouldn't call the ability to create amazing tech stuff lame... and the rare off-chance of being fire proof isn't that bad either


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Skylark said:


> I wouldn't call the ability to create amazing tech stuff lame... and the rare off-chance of being fire proof isn't that bad either


"Lame" as in "crippled".


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 10, 2011)

Music Dragon said:


> "Lame" as in "crippled".


I laughed, and then I cried a bit. I don't know what's worse: that people don't know what 'lame' actually means, or that people still use such ancient slang. At least 'radical' doesn't suffer the same problem...


----------



## Skylark (Jan 10, 2011)

Music Dragon said:


> "Lame" as in "crippled".



Right. My mistake.



goldenquagsire said:


> I laughed, and then I cried a bit. I don't know what's worse: that people don't know what 'lame' actually means, or that people still use such ancient slang. At least 'radical' doesn't suffer the same problem...


For the record, I _do_ know that lame also means crippled. It just didn't occur to me at that moment...


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 10, 2011)

An ascended Ancient. Or a Lantean scientist from just before the Wraith were all Wraithy. OR a sorcerer from the Belgariad/Malloreon. OR a cylon dude. OR ... idk it all involved magic or something.


----------



## Minish (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd like to own a armour shop in Final Fantasy! :D I could sell helmets and gauntlets and defence-raising boots! :DDD

...or a gym leader, whatever. I can't think of anything ;~;


----------



## Ruby (Jan 10, 2011)

Pokemon-wise, probably one of those gym leaders who disappear for weeks at a time, leaving their gyms locked up inconveniently.  I quite like Steven Stone's lifestyle, too.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 10, 2011)

Ruby said:


> Pokemon-wise, probably one of those gym leaders who disappear for weeks at a time, leaving their gyms locked up inconveniently.


But you do need to show up exactly when the protagonist gets all the badges before yours. That sort of timing must be tricky.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 10, 2011)

Meowth said:


> But you do need to show up exactly when the protagonist gets all the badges before yours. That sort of timing must be tricky.


It's even trickier training my Pokemon so that I'm a bit stronger than the previous gym leader but a bit weaker than the one who comes next.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 10, 2011)

Ruby said:


> It's even trickier training my Pokemon so that I'm a bit stronger than the previous gym leader but a bit weaker than the one who comes next.


And then, once beaten, standing in the same spot for the rest of your life, doomed to repeat the same quote over and over.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 10, 2011)

Pokemon trainer or adventurer


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 10, 2011)

Pokemon trainer. (typical) Or a Red Skull Mage. :D (I can't think of anything better at the moment. ;_;)


----------



## Ruby (Jan 10, 2011)

Meowth said:


> And then, once beaten, standing in the same spot for the rest of your life, doomed to repeat the same quote over and over.


"Whoa, amazing! You're an expert on Pokémon! My research isn't complete yet. OK, you win. Take this Badge."


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 10, 2011)

well, I'd like to be a trainer, of course. (probably lose all the time, though.) A jedi knight would be a good option, as well. and, I'd love to be a Hylian guard/knight/whatever they're called.

oh, and a _wizaaaaaard_ *waggles fingers*


----------

